# Another CA question



## jeffj13 (Dec 14, 2006)

I have typically finished my pens with lacquer, but given the positive feedback regarding a CA/BLO finish, I thought I would give it a try.

It didn't go well.

I followed Russ's instructions for applying a CA/BLO finish.

After applying the medium CA at the lowest lathe speed, I applied the BLO.  As the CA cured, instead of sticking to the pen, the half cured CA began flying off the lathe in small globs.  I repeated the process as called for, but the same thing happened each time.  I have a nice smooth finish, but it is hard to tell if there is any CA on the pen or if all I have is a BLO finish.

I certainly didn't have anything near the finish that Russ had in his video or what most of you show on your pens.

Any guesses as to what could have gone wrong?

jeff


----------



## les-smith (Dec 14, 2006)

Sounds like the lathe is turning to fast.  I have never had good luck with CA/BLO.  I use Fangar's method:

http://www.penturners.org/forum/topic.asp?ARCHIVE=true&TOPIC_ID=11970&SearchTerms=my

I have really good success with it.  I've got variations of Fangar's method that I use depending on what I want and what the wood is like.

Look it over, it might do you some good.


----------



## DCBluesman (Dec 15, 2006)

First off, congratulations on using lacquer as your finish of choice.  I'll not disrupt your thread by listing the reasons, but lacquer is my finish of choice unless I need to get something out the door quickly.

In terms of what may (or may not!) be going wrong, Here are a few suggestions to check.  First, make sure your lathe is funning at a very slow speed.  Second, you only need a few drops of CA on your paper towel (or other applicator.  Russ uses 6 drops and I find that to be sufficient for both barrels.  Next, the application to the blank should be fed from in from and below the blank, which should minimize the thickness of the coat of CA that you are applying.  A new section of the applicator needs to be used for the BLO such that the BLO is not slung off.  Lastly, each coat should be hard before you proceed to the next and the blank should be wiped as free of the excess BLO as you can with a paper towel.  If you are still having problems, I'd ask that you detail your process here so we can see if there are any steps missing.


----------



## heineda (Dec 15, 2006)

Jeff,

Try applying the BLO first, then put the CA on. If you do it in this sequence, it will work seamlessly. I had fantastic success the first time I tried it. It's important to understand that the wood must be buffed and polished, the finish is just a protectant. The wood needs to have a nice shine before the finish is applied. Sand. Tripoli, White Diamond, then CA/BLO.

Good Luck,
Dan heine


----------



## txcwboy (Dec 15, 2006)

I watched some video online,maybe the one you saw. I got out to the lathe and couldnt remember it all so I winged it.[] I sand up to 600 or so.Then hit it with the thin CA one time.Then apply a small about of BLO on a paper towel rub it a couple of times over the CA.Wipe off any excess with another paper towel.Do the thin CA again then the BLO again. Then I MM it with a heavier grit,stop lathe and sand length ways.I go up a few grits as I go.Wipe it down with DNA.Switch to Thick CA. Do the same thing for a total of 5 coats.After sanding the last time. I use Plastic Polish and a old shirt. It shines like no ones business ! [] If I see any sanding lines I sand it length wise again till gone and repolish it. I get lots of compliments on my finish. I dont use a lot of BLO though.

Dave


----------



## jeffj13 (Dec 16, 2006)

Thanks to all who responded.

Lou,  lacquer is my finish of choice as well (I have 7 lacquer finished blanks curing as we speak), but I also want a finish that gets me out the door quicker.

Maybe I just need to practise.  I have the lathe set at the lowest setting, so I don't think that is the problem.  I use medium CA, don't use alot, just a drop or two.  I use a small puddle of BLO, about the size of a nickel.  My shop is an unheated basement, so it is chilly (50 - 55).  Could that be the problem?

Dan,  I'm curious about using the BLO first.  My mind tells me that if I do that, the CA won't stick to (or never get to)the wood.  How much BLO do you use? 

Thanks again for all your advice.

jeff


----------



## ctEaglesc (Dec 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by heineda_
> <br />Jeff,
> 
> Try applying the BLO first, then put the CA on. If you do it in this sequence, it will work seamlessly. I had fantastic success the first time I tried it. It's important to understand that the wood must be buffed and polished, the finish is just a protectant. The wood needs to have a nice shine before the finish is applied. Sand. Tripoli, White Diamond, then CA/BLO.
> ...


Don't do this if you desire a white pen sauch as aspen, holly ash some maples.
Even deer antler will take on an "amber" appearance.
DAMHIKT


----------



## jeffj13 (Dec 16, 2006)

I agree with Eagle.  In fact, I often use BLO, not as a finish, but to darken the wood or "pop" the grain.  I allow it to gry sufficiently before applying a finish.

jeff


----------



## DCBluesman (Dec 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jeffj13_
> <br />My shop is an unheated basement, so it is chilly (50 - 55).  Could that be the problem?



A fifty degree shop could well be the cause of the problem.  Most finishes prefer a the same environment that people do...65-85degrees and 40-60% humidity.  Fifty degrees probably means low humity and CA cures best when there is a fair amount of moisture in the air as it needs hydroxyl ions for the process to work. You may want to start with a coat or two of thin CA, which will set up quicker, before moving on to the medium.  Also, make sure to use a clean papertowel to remove any BLO from the first coat of CA before moving to the second.


----------



## txcwboy (Dec 16, 2006)

I use the spray on lacuqer and sealer. Works good. I havent use it much though since trying the CA. CA finish is in between the ultra glossy of lacquer and the semi gloss. Almost looks plastic coated and polished.Its nice.

Dave


----------



## keithz (Dec 16, 2006)

Interesting.  I also us Russ's CA-BLO finishing techinque and have never had a problem with it.  After sanding to 12000MM, I apply the CA and BLO at about 1800rpm.  I wind up with a glass-like finish.  This only applies to wood pens.

On deer antler, I only use a different process that is only CA because I want to keep the whiteness of the antler.

As Eagle mentioned, all my finishes are applied at room temperature so that may be a factor for my success.

keithz


----------



## bob393 (Dec 16, 2006)

My first CA pan was a failure also. I think I worked too fast and the rag stuck to the pen and burned the finish. It was on cherry. Supriseingly people like the bark bands from the heat. Go figure.


----------



## bradh (Dec 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jeffj13_
> <br />
> After applying the medium CA at the lowest lathe speed, I applied the BLO.  As the CA cured, instead of sticking to the pen, the half cured CA began flying off the lathe in small globs.



  It sounds like the CA is starting out OK then moving as the towel starts to stick. This suggests you do not have enough BLO on the towel. If this happens again, pull the towel off the blank, put another couple drops of BLO on the paper towel and apply the towel to the blank again quickly.
Hope this helps,
Brad Harding


----------

